# paint?



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

hey does any one know of a easy way to strip paint off body. not looking for best in show on body paint but want something diff and don't have them money to buy a new body


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can't. The paint bonds to the body and can't be removed.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

It Depends What Color Black And White Usually Will Not But There Are A Lot Of Colors That You Can Get Off If The Paint Hasn't Been On To Long.... You Can Use Nail Polish Remover And Q-tips... How Much Are You Trying To Strip The Whole Body Or Just Parts Of The Body??


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

the hole thing if i can get away with it. i know i can paint the out side. but bumping and rubbing when racing will take it off.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

hankster said:


> You can't. The paint bonds to the body and can't be removed.


Hank,
You are my friend and I hate to dissagree with you.. but.....

You can get the paint out of a body.. It takes a LOT of scraping with a sharp knife or similiar tool. After you get most of it out.. you can lightly sand it with fine paper. 
Do not use a solvent on it.. it will dull the plastic and the paint will look terrible. 
It will not look the greatest.. and if you repaint with light colors.. chances are you will see remnants of the old paint. But if you are really on a tight budget it can be done. Not really worth the time or the mess.. Don't eat at McDonalds for three times or so and you save enough money for a new body.... 

Dan


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

DJ1978 said:


> Hank,
> You are my friend and I hate to dissagree with you.. but.....


Technically you may be correct. Being practical is a different story


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

*I Know it sounds Crazy,but some paint can be removed.*

Try body wash , It,s made by dynamite & works pretty good on Pactra paint. At least most. make no mistake it can be pretty messy. I didnt like my SK paint job of about 2 months. here is the same body with a yellow paint job, repainted blue.( I have not tried it on parma fastcolor ) A bottle is about 6 or 7 $ . I used obout a third.



[/ATTACH]


This takes patience & a few hours but if the body's in good shape it can be worth it . Mail ordering a new sk boby would have been about $30. Apply some on a test spot on an old body.
Note: I could still faintly see the yellow paint,The blue covered it fine. You may have to go a little darker on the new paint.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

hankster said:


> Technically you may be correct. Being practical is a different story



LOL!!! I agree Hank!!! Like I said.. don't eat fast food for a couple of times and just buy a new body.
Dan


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

don't eat fast food that often so. i main i might just paint that out side and be done with it. and just touch it up every few races


----------



## Colors_By_Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

If it was waterbased paint, like Faskolor or AutoAir, it will come off. Try denatured alcohol, which is 100% safe on lexan.

If it's lacquer paint, like Pactra or Tamiya rattle can, forget it. What body is it? Maybe I have one in stock that we can work s deal on for ya.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

sedan body 200mm its on a cyclone s set up to run stock, but im changing it over to 17.5 brushless for touring

not shear what's one it bot it off a guy at the track a few years ago. then my uncle passed and i stopped racing


----------



## Colors_By_Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

I've got an HPI Stratus2.0 or a Protoform Mazda6. Both are 200mm shells.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Ive tried EVERY suggestion known to man to strip paint from a body. Most did not work. Any that did left a very very light haze of the paint behind. Light enough not to see until I painted again. After all the chemicals I bought, the safety precaustions to follow, and hours spent, its cheaper to buy a new body.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

shintastrife said:


> hey does any one know of a easy way to strip paint off body. not looking for best in show on body paint but want something diff and don't have them money to buy a new body


The guy's are right, it's much easier to just buy a new body if possible.

Jerzferno is correct. I had a yellow haze after removing the paint on my project. The pactra B&W came off completely.
& its it did not show after repainting. 
Bolink came up with Body wash around 1990 to remove overspray. We didn't have the clear wrap on new body's at the time. They sold it to Dynamite when they closed. it works great on bleed thru & scuff marks. but it dosen'tlike some decals. And yes it was all pactra rattle can paints.

It was not designed for this. Do yourself a favor buy a new body.


----------



## Turbojoe (Nov 21, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but hasn't anyone tried brake fluid? I used to collect and restore Cox Scorpions that I raced in the early 80's. Some of the used bodies I bought had paint jobs 25+ years old. Every one of them came clean with no damage. Some took longer than others but they all came out nicely. It works on plastic as well. I have a 1/14 Tamiya Knight Hauler that I primed, painted, clear coated and brake fluid stripped three times before I finally settled on a color I liked.

Joe


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Turbojoe said:


> I know this is an old thread but hasn't anyone tried brake fluid? I used to collect and restore Cox Scorpions that I raced in the early 80's. Some of the used bodies I bought had paint jobs 25+ years old. Every one of them came clean with no damage. Some took longer than others but they all came out nicely. It works on plastic as well. I have a 1/14 Tamiya Knight Hauler that I primed, painted, clear coated and brake fluid stripped three times before I finally settled on a color I liked.
> 
> Joe


Brake fluid does work only problem i had for it to be perfect you must soak it for like almost a month,and it worked for my old monster beetle.:thumbsup:


----------



## Turbojoe (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, I had a wing that must have been painted with something cooked up at Area 51! It took about two days of total immersion to get it clean. I have had others that the paint started wrinkling in 20-30 minutes though. I've heard reports of the lexan hazing from the fluid but luckily it never happened to me. 

Joe


----------



## zachhotwheel (Nov 30, 2008)

Turbojoe said:


> I know this is an old thread but hasn't anyone tried brake fluid? I used to collect and restore Cox Scorpions that I raced in the early 80's. Some of the used bodies I bought had paint jobs 25+ years old. Every one of them came clean with no damage. Some took longer than others but they all came out nicely. It works on plastic as well. I have a 1/14 Tamiya Knight Hauler that I primed, painted, clear coated and brake fluid stripped three times before I finally settled on a color I liked.
> 
> Joe


I would like to know if you painted your chrome pieces? I have the King Hauler and the chrome is too bright...wanted to paint either a stainless or aluminum color. Any suggestions for a primer/paint/sealer that'll stand up to use?
Thank you.


----------



## Turbojoe (Nov 21, 2009)

zachhotwheel said:


> I would like to know if you painted your chrome pieces? I have the King Hauler and the chrome is too bright...wanted to paint either a stainless or aluminum color. Any suggestions for a primer/paint/sealer that'll stand up to use?
> Thank you.


I didn't paint my chrome but you're right, there's a lot of it and it's awful bright. Take a look here for some pretty cool metal look paints you could use to dress it down a bit. http://www.alclad2.com/ I have their chrome paint and it looks great on the inside of a lexan body. For the body on mine I used Dupli-Color primer and clear with Tamiya color coat. My truck is a display piece and seldom gets driven so the paint hasn't been battle tested. I'm sure it'll hold up to most anything though.

Joe


----------



## butchman (Feb 28, 2007)

*brake fluid*

I HAVE USED BREAK FLUID TO STRIP PAINT FROM 4 BODIES AND IT WORKS,BUT TAKES TIME.i SLOP IT ON BODY AND LET THEM SIT FOR COUPLE OF DAYS,AND RUB THE PAINT OFF.i HAVE NOT HAZED ANY BODY YET.i DID A vENDETTA FRACTORY FINISH AND CHANGE COLOR AND SCHEME,NO PROBLEM,JUST LABOR.i LIKE TINKERING:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## zachhotwheel (Nov 30, 2008)

Turbojoe said:


> I didn't paint my chrome but you're right, there's a lot of it and it's awful bright. Take a look here for some pretty cool metal look paints you could use to dress it down a bit. http://www.alclad2.com/ I have their chrome paint and it looks great on the inside of a lexan body. For the body on mine I used Dupli-Color primer and clear with Tamiya color coat. My truck is a display piece and seldom gets driven so the paint hasn't been battle tested. I'm sure it'll hold up to most anything though.
> 
> Joe


Thank you. Every now and then I'll make a car model and have used oven cleaner to strip the chrome for painting. I tried this on the Tamiya King Hauler chrome and it didn't faze it. Thanks for the paint info...that's quality product, hope it'll stay on during use.


----------



## r6cj69 (Oct 15, 2009)

my question is this: considering hobby paint is more expensive compared to regular spray paint, can you use the Krylon type paint that is made for painting plastic? I figure I'm just gonna end up bashing the body up over time and the paint will take a few hits. Why buy expensive paint if the other stuff is made for plastic too?


----------



## Turbojoe (Nov 21, 2009)

zachhotwheel: I've seen real cars that didn't have the quality plating that Tamiya puts on their parts. I'd just scuff it with Scotchbrite and shoot over it.

r6cj69: I've wondered about using the Krylon H2o on lexan as well. I'm sure someone has tried it but I just haven't seen any posts about it yet. Because it's latex based you'd think it would be able to handle the flexing the body will be doing while bashing. For the price it might be worth a try. It should strip easily if it doesn't work.

Joe


----------



## butchman (Feb 28, 2007)

*paint*

Krylon H2O paint is very runny,so you have to use light coats.It runs like crazy.Duplicolor makes a undercoating primer that lets the paint adhere,it does a good job!The paint will come off evenually.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Here ya go, a body repainted.

After 10 minutes...
View attachment 96046

30 minutes
View attachment 96047

1 hour 10 mins
View attachment 96048

A few hours later, After new paint
View attachment 96049


:waveone with Body Wash & a Soft Toothbrush


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I can testify on the body Tom did. It was my body that I painted over a year and a half ago.I just saw it in person a while ago.This is the second body he's redone of mine.If he said body wash - it's the truth.And the body looks better than when I gave it to him.You should see the chassis I gave him and what he's done.I liked it so much he doing mine the same way.
Tom the body and chassis are awesome.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

BullFrog said:


> I can testify on the body Tom did. It was my body that I painted over a year and a half ago.I just saw it in person a while ago.This is the second body he's redone of mine.If he said body wash - it's the truth.And the body looks better than when I gave it to him.You should see the chassis I gave him and what he's done.I liked it so much he doing mine the same way.
> Tom the body and chassis are awesome.


Thanks Bill


----------



## CAL9.2 (Jul 18, 2009)

*paint*

Krylon looks good, but one good hit and it will look like a colored blizzard struck your car. Use Duplicolor Adhesion Promoter and you can use any paint,even any auto paint or the $1.00 cans from Wal-mart.


----------

